# Game 79: Nets @ Raptors--04.15.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*vs. *  
*
Friday April 15th, 2005
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- WLNY*​

Probable Starters:
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets are coming off a devesting road loss to the Pacers and the Raptors are coming off against a win against the Knicks on Tuesday. This will be Vince Carter's first game back in Toronto since being traded to the Nets. Last time against his old team, he had 22 points, 7 rebounds and 4 assists in a Nets loss.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jalen Rose 18.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 9.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Rafer Alston 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Rafer Alston 1.53</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins 0.92</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 1.39</td></tr></table>


*Previous Meetings- Raptors Lead Season Series 2-1:*
December 6th, @ NJ, Nets 88 - Raptors 86 
December 19th, @ TOR, Raptors 110 - Nets 99 
February 22nd, @ NJ, Raptors 100 - Nets 82​


*Playoff Standings (04.15.05):*
7th- Sixers 40-38
8th- Cavs 40-38
----------------------------------
9th- Nets 38-40 (2 games out)​


----------



## xavisxavis

This game we gotta beat man


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Yeah, the Nets need this one. With the sixers playing the Heat tonight and then Friday vs. the Pacers in Indy....winning this game could help us gain some ground before the big showdown on Sunday.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Oh boy...


----------



## PetroToZoran

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Oh boy...


Let me have a happy birthday by blowing out the Raptors, led by a 50, 10, 10 game by Vince.


----------



## Petey

PetroToZoran said:


> Let me have a happy birthday by blowing out the Raptors, led by a 50, 10, 10 game by Vince.


It's your birthday?

-Petey


----------



## HB

This might either be the toughest game or the easiest one for the nets this season


----------



## PetroToZoran

Petey said:


> It's your birthday?
> 
> -Petey


The day of the game (4-15) will be. My dad's bday is going to be on the Philly game.


I'm thinking of making a sign so that we all get on tv that says... All My Dad and I want for our birthday is the Nets in the Playoffs.


----------



## Vinsane

we need this


----------



## VCFSO2000

1) Want a win
2) Want a blow out win so VC can rest his sore elbow...Kidd can rest too


----------



## Kunlun

Raptors win 98-95.

Allen Iverson leads the night in assists.


----------



## Vladman27

Nets 106-89, Kidd leads all in assists. 

Let's do it boys.


----------



## J Pops

the nets need this game to keep it close. im predicting a strong rebound for the nets from the disapointment of the pacer game.
95-87 nets with jkidd leading in assists.


----------



## master8492

Nets to win

Nets 99 
Raptors 92


----------



## Charlie Brown

Big game..."VC: The Return" :clap:


----------



## schub

Double vBookie action tonight!

Nets favored by 4:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159139

Carter's Points - O/U 26.5:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159144


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets 95 Raptors 93
Assists: Kidd


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

I know I'll regret this.. Anytime I make guesses on games, my fav. teams end up losing big time..

But hey - my first time here, it could be the end of that.. Let's sure hope so (if not, please don't ban my *** :clown: ):

Nets - Raptors:

Nets win it 102-91.

43 points from Vince, 12 assist to J-Kidd & a 17-12 game by Krstic.

Game postponed 10 minutes, due to a lame canadian trying to enter the floor with his hockey stick and swoop Vince of the floor.

Other than that, there's lots of boos but nothing else. After 2 crazy dunks, people start to cheer for Vince...

Anyway, I'll follow it on ESPN's website (though I'll check if there's a live radio broadcast on the internet), since I'll be awake anyway..

We get to watch the Pistons - Bucks on TV in Denmark today (well - 2.15 AM danish time :curse: )..

So.. See ya later.. Go Nets :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

schub said:


> Double vBookie action tonight!
> 
> Nets favored by 4:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159139
> 
> Carter's Points - O/U 26.5:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159144


Got 1335 on the Nets and 1300 on Vince.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

http://www.fan590.com/station_info/schedule.jsp

How sweet it is :clap: :cheers: ..

There's something about Vince Carter right now (2.13 PM New Jersey time)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> http://www.fan590.com/station_info/schedule.jsp
> 
> How sweet it is :clap: :cheers: ..
> 
> There's something about Vince Carter right now (2.13 PM New Jersey time)



Nice find.


----------



## Aurelino

I am stealing this idea from the Bulls' board because this is something I think that is funny and creative. 

My predictions:

Score








93 








84

High Scorers

Nets







26

Raptors








21


----------



## roro26

Aurelino said:


> I am stealing this idea from the Bulls' board because this is something I think that is funny and creative.
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84
> 
> High Scorers
> 
> Nets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> Raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21


dude that rocks. :clap:


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

= 43















fouls out with 13


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter has to put his feelings aside for this one...Until we win a game vs Philly,we need every single one of them....

P.S....Now,I think our best shot at making the playoffs is catching CLE,since we have the tie-breaker with em and Philly ends the year against MIL and ATL


----------



## Dumpy

Nets 138, Raptors 63. Nets lead 42-8 after the first quarter (22 points Carter, 16 points Krstic, 4 points veal, 12 assists Kidd) and coast from there.

Final stats:

Points:

Carter: 56
Krstic: 41
Veal: 26
Zoran: 6
Collins: 4
Cliff: 3
Best: 2
Kidd: 0

Assists:

Kidd: 27
Carter: 12
Veal: 9

Turnovers: 

Nets finish the game with four turnovers, all committed by Buford when he enters the game for the final three minutes.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Hate to admit this.. But I don't know who the hell you tall about, when I write "Veal"..

Is it Travis Best? :clown:


----------



## 051524

veal = brian scalabrine


----------



## schub

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Hate to admit this.. But I don't know who the hell you tall about, when I write "Veal"..
> 
> Is it Travis Best? :clown:


Brian Scalabrine. There's an Italian dish called "Veal Scallopini". The nickname comes from that.








=


----------



## NJ+VC

pretty sure veal is Scalabrine
carter should really take it at Araujo, having watched the fist 30 so games of raptors, i no that he cant play interior defence worth ****, just fouls and sends ppl to the line, i think carters gonna get to the line 10-14 times atleast, petersons prolly on carter, nets can run screens to get rose on carter cause rose cant play defence at all and carters gonna blow by em :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> Nets 138, Raptors 63. Nets lead 42-8 after the first quarter (22 points Carter, 16 points Krstic, 4 points veal, 12 assists Kidd) and coast from there.
> 
> Final stats:
> 
> Points:
> 
> Carter: 56
> Krstic: 41
> Veal: 26
> Zoran: 6
> Collins: 4
> Cliff: 3
> Best: 2
> Kidd: 0
> 
> Assists:
> 
> Kidd: 27
> Carter: 12
> Veal: 9
> 
> Turnovers:
> 
> Nets finish the game with four turnovers, all committed by Buford when he enters the game for the final three minutes.


 Sounds good to me.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Thanks for the quick answer ..


----------



## VCFSO2000

Dumpy said:


> Nets 138, Raptors 63. Nets lead 42-8 after the first quarter (22 points Carter, 16 points Krstic, 4 points veal, 12 assists Kidd) and coast from there.
> 
> Final stats:
> 
> Points:
> 
> Carter: 56
> Krstic: 41
> Veal: 26
> Zoran: 6
> Collins: 4
> Cliff: 3
> Best: 2
> Kidd: 0
> 
> Assists:
> 
> Kidd: 27
> Carter: 12
> Veal: 9
> 
> Turnovers:
> 
> Nets finish the game with four turnovers, all committed by Buford when he enters the game for the final three minutes.


I know you're joking around but when a game is this important and there is a chance that VC might be emotionally unbalanced,we can't be this arrogant.

Talk slick,your team will lose real quick


----------



## aquaitious

Nets 103
Raptors 87

Kidd leads the league in assist for the night.


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> I know you're joking around but when a game is this important and there is a chance that VC might be emotionally unbalanced,we can't be this arrogant.
> 
> Talk slick,your team will lose real quick


He's right Dumpy, Buford would have like another 2 more turn overs... 

It's all in good fun.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> He's right Dumpy, Buford would have like another 2 more turn overs...
> 
> It's all in good fun.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh:


----------



## VCFSO2000

By the looks of the posts made in this thread,everyone seems loose compared to the tension felt before the Indy game...


----------



## LJD

100-93, Nets win. Kidd gets most assists.


----------



## schub

VCFSO2000 said:


> By the looks of the posts made in this thread,everyone seems loose compared to the tension felt before the Indy game...



I don't think it matters much how loose we are on the board.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VCFSO2000 said:


> By the looks of the posts made in this thread,everyone seems loose compared to the tension felt before the Indy game...


 Yeah....I mean, this game is still very important and the nets can't take it lightly at all...but with the raptors in the position they are, as a fan its easier to "relax" seeing them play a non-playoff bound team compared to a playoff team.


----------



## Premier

I don't see why this game should be a challenge for the New Jersey Nets. Simply put, they are a better team and they should easily win this game. 

New Jersey Nets: 95
Toronto Raptors: 86

Jason Kidd with 12+ assists for the night.


----------



## Vinsane

you guys sure are sure we are gonna win well if vince plays qnything like he did against indy we won't he needs to get to the line more in this game


----------



## Vinsane

well almost game time im here


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> well almost game time im here


Aren't you from Canada? Watching the game?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> well almost game time im here


 welcome.


----------



## Dumpy

VCFSO2000 said:


> I know you're joking around but when a game is this important and there is a chance that VC might be emotionally unbalanced,we can't be this arrogant.
> 
> Talk slick,your team will lose real quick


Arrogant? I was going to predict a shutout, but then I decided that maybe I shouldn't take the Raptors so lightly. :angel:


----------



## Vinsane

i dont think vince should wear the headband tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm listening to it online, through the raptors radio coverage (thanks again Stefan Nellemoes)....

they already said "aboot" like 4 times. I love it.


----------



## Dumpy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm listening to it online, through the raptors radio coverage....
> 
> they already said "aboot" like 4 times. I love it.


is that free? where do you access it??


----------



## schub

Perimeter defense is key. The Raps have killed the Nets from beyond the arc this year.


----------



## jmk

Yet another game not on TV. Horrible. I'll have to be leaving early also. Seeing a local high school rendition of Joseph and The Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> is that free? where do you access it??


Yeah, its free...look at the second page of this thread. The address is there....Stefan Nellemoes found it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hearing the intros......Vince hears it big time.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm listening to it online, through the raptors radio coverage (thanks again Stefan Nellemoes)....
> 
> they already said "aboot" like 4 times. I love it.


can you give a direct link please


----------



## Turkish Delight

There were so many boos you couldn't even hear VC's name when they were announcing the starting lineups.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> can you give a direct link please


http://www.fan590.com/station_info/schedule.jsp

hit listen live up at the top.


----------



## Vinsane

what do i do to hear the game


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is great, it's like a playoff atmosphere out there.
Something that I haven't witnessed for a long time.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> http://www.fan590.com/station_info/schedule.jsp
> 
> hit listen live up at the top.


where i dont see it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

They're saying there are some signs welcoming Vince back...but that is the minority of the crowd.


----------



## Petey

Look at Bosh go over and huge Carter. They are now chatting it up.

Carter is whispering to Bosh how nice it is to play in the states.

-Petey

*TO LISTEN LIVE ONLINE TO THE GAME FREE CLICK HERE!* 
Thanks to Stefan Nellemoes for the link.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

ToddMacCulloch11:

You're welcome. Glad I could help ..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> where i dont see it


top right, above where it says columnists..has a little microphone picture and says LISTEN LIVE.


----------



## Petey

Raptors start with the ball, Rose misses, Veal rebounds, Carter touched the ball, BOOOS rain. Veal hits a 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal nails a three.


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC gets the ball and he hears the boos. 
Nenad Krstic hits.
5-0 Nets


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

VC gets the ball and he hears the boos. 
Nenad Krstic hits.
5-0 Nets


----------



## Petey

Collins to Veal, misses, Krstic boards, out to Kidd, back to Krstic, good for the bucket, Nets up 5-0.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh with a pull up off the window, and he gets it to go.
5-2 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a pull up off the window, and he gets it to go.
5-2 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Peterson to Bosh. Good.

Carter misses, Boos rain.

5-2, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Radio is on a delay compared to sportsline.com...but still.

nenad works the offensive glass and hits.

Bosh answers, nets up 5-2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets turn it over, Hoffa sends it to Mo Pete who lays it in.
5-4 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Nets turn it over, Hoffa sends it to Mo Pete who lays it in.
5-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a steal, Nets turn the ball over, Peterson with a layup, Nets up 1.

TONS of chanting.

Veal scores over Rafer.

Nets up 7-4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses his first shot.

Turnover raptors

Mopete lays one in

Veal answers

nets up 7-4


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine hits. He has 5 points already.
Hoffa hits it from 13 feet.
7-6 Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Scalabrine hits. He has 5 points already.
Hoffa hits it from 13 feet.
7-6 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

who is guardin vince


----------



## Petey

Rose 1 on 1 w/ Carter, passed to Araujo, hits.

Nets up 7-6.

Krstic going to the line, foul on Aruajo.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad fouled by Araujo.


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is the loudest I've seen any NBA crowd this season.
The atmosphere is unbelievable.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rafer hits from 3.
Nets turn it over, Raptors ball.
9-8 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Krstic is 1 for 2.

Nets up 8-6.

Rafer with a corner 3.

Raptors up 1.

No one running with Kidd.

Veal to Collin... out of bounds.

Raptors' ball.

-Petey

*TO LISTEN LIVE ONLINE TO THE GAME FREE CLICK HERE!* 
Thanks to Stefan Nellemoes for the link.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer hits from 3.
Nets turn it over, Raptors ball.
9-8 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad goes 1 of 2. Alston with a three. Raptors take the lead.


----------



## Vinsane

vince take a shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Peterson for three. Raptors relying on the three ball now, and it's working.
12-8 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson for three. Raptors relying on the three ball now, and it's working.
12-8 Raptors.
Carter has only attempted one shot so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

A few misses by each team...mo pete hits a three, raptors up 12-8


----------



## Petey

Peterson drains a 3, Nets down 4 now.

12-8, Nets are not going to Carter, Carter has 1 shot attempt and I'm pretty sure it's actually his only touch.

Veal pentrates, Veal is blocked by the damn RIM!

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine misses the dunk.
Peterson misses a wide open three.
Collins misses the open jumper.
Rose gets fouled by Carter. 
12-8 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Scalabrine misses the dunk.
Peterson misses a wide open three.
Collins misses the open jumper.
Rose gets fouled by Carter. 
12-8 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter called for the foul on Rose, Rose to the line.

Nets look out of sync.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on vince, his first.


----------



## Turkish Delight

And the chants continue.
The Raptor fans are really trying to get Carter out of this game.


----------



## Vinsane

what is vince doin the radio people saying he is passive not bein agressive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Roses misses the first, and the second. Kidd with his 2nd rebound.


Vince misses a three.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with an off balance three, hits the backboard no rim.
Jalen with the missed layup.
Carter gets back down the floor and gets the jumper to go.
12-10 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Rose misses both, Kidd with the board... whole time they were chanting Carter, the crowd is very into it.

Carter is double teamed and he shots anyway.

Rose to the rim, misses, Kidd to Carter.

Good.

Nets down 2, 10-12.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with an off balance three, hits the backboard no rim.
Jalen with the missed layup.
Carter gets back down the floor and gets the jumper to go.
12-10 Raptors.
Jalen hits the jumper.
14-10 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits his first basket.


----------



## Petey

5:18 to play, Raptors up... 14-10.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose answers...foul on Bosh.

Raptors up 14-10 with 5:18 left in the first.


----------



## Petey

Btw Turkish... where Krstic was pushed under the basket... that should have been a foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

rose and carter both 1-3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Scalabrine has been getting a lot of touches early. 
I've watched a few Nets game this season, and it's not something that I see too often.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal off to a nice start, 5 points and 2 rebounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

VC passes it to Collins, but there is a shot clock violation.
Third turnover for the Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter double teamed, throws an elbow, no call, pass to Collins, 24 second shot clock violation.

3rd Turn Over.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

24 second violation


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC passes it to Collins, but there is a shot clock violation.
Third turnover for the Nets.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the deck, finds Collins, falls on Bosh.

Offensive foul on Aruajo.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Off the ball foul on Rafael Araujo.
Raptors turn the ball over.
14-10 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Off the ball foul on Rafael Araujo.
Raptors turn the ball over.
14-10 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane

everyone is cold


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mo pete misses, kidd with his third rebound.

Collins misses at the other end.

Offensive foul on Araujo, his second.


----------



## Vinsane

carter 1-4


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince misses the fadeaway.
Bosh responds with a fadeaway of his own, but he hits.
16-10 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses

Bosh hits, raptors up 6.


----------



## Petey

Carter with a leaning fadeaway, in and out.

Bosh over Krstic.

Raptors up 16-10.

Raptors on a 10-2 run.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince misses the fadeaway.
Bosh responds with a fadeaway of his own, but he hits.
16-10 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on peterson. Kidd to the line.

Hits the first, and the second.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Kidd with the free throws.
Pape Sow over Kristic.
Jason Kidd beats his man and lays it in.
18-14 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Kidd with the free throws.
Pape Sow over Kristic.
Jason Kidd beats his man and lays it in.
18-14 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits, Peterson to Sow?

18-12, Raptors.

Kidd back door, burns the Raptors.

18-14, Raptors.

Carter /w the assist.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sow with a basket.

Kidd with his first FG, 4 poitns for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 53%
Nets shooting 36%


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Raptors shooting 53%
Nets shooting 36%


----------



## Vinsane

when is vince gonna explode :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Raptors up 18-14, 3:02 left in the first.


----------



## Petey

Nets need to cheat a bit, they need to have Carter guard the perimeter player and get on the break... get him the ball early, let him do something, and have him shut up the crowd.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

What do you guys think of VC so far?


----------



## schub

I think I'd like to see Kidd force things a bit and create things for Carter, rather than have VC try to create things for himself.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

18-14 Raptors with 2:59 left in the ball game.
This is a pretty low scoring game so far.(For the Raptors at least)


----------



## Turkish Delight

18-14 Raptors with 2:59 left in the ball game.
This is a pretty low scoring game so far.(For the Raptors at least)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, I can't listen to this radio thing....sportslines update is like 2 plays ahead usually, and since that bothers me so I gotta go back to doing it that way.


----------



## Vinsane

vince misses again


----------



## Petey

Wow... Carter doubled, shoots, turn around fading away, missed, Veal gets to the ball.

Ugly.

Kidd w/ a long 3, misses.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer Alston hits from beyond the arc, his second tripple of the game.
Raptors up 21-14.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rafer Alston hits from beyond the arc, his second tripple of the game.
Raptors up 21-14.


----------



## Petey

Alston with a 3.

Raptors up 21-14.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince misses, kidd misses a three.

Alston hits a 3. 21-14 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane

i think nets will lose the way they are playin


----------



## Petey

Yet again, Rose scores.

23-14.

Carter is fouled by Sow?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Jalen Rose hits for two.
Pape Sow fouls Vince. 
Raptors up 23-14.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd cant shoot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses another 3...

rose hits. Raps up 9


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose hits for two.
Pape Sow fouls Vince. 
Raptors up 23-14.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeeeeeeeeeeeee. HOpefully that will get him going.


----------



## Vinsane

the radio is slow vince hits 3


----------



## Petey

Robinson in, Carter hits a 3.

23-17.

Chants of Carter sucks dies down.

Sow w/ a big basket.

25-17, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

sow hits, time out nets.

Raps up 25-17


----------



## Turkish Delight

VC pump fakes, and hits the three.
Pape Sow answers back with a lay in.
Raptors up 25-17.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

VC pump fakes, and hits the three.
Pape Sow answers back with a lay in.
Raptors up 25-17.


----------



## Vinsane

sow with career high 4 points :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter hits the open bucket.
He's heating up.
25-19 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Carter hits the open bucket.
He's heating up.
25-19 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits again, assist by veal.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rafer with a nifty pass to Peterson who hits from beyond the arc.
28-19 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Veal to Carter, set play.

Only a 2, a step in from the line.

25-19.

Peterson w/ a 3.

28-19.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mo pete with a three

28-19 Raps.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with a nifty pass to Peterson who hits from beyond the arc.
28-19 Raptors.
Krstic gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## HB

www.fan590.com has audio for the game, but they are kinda slow, those toronto fans are giving Vince an earful


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on nenad, his first.


----------



## Vinsane

play some d quit givin ball to kristic


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ an offensive foul, hurts his shooting hand.

Best called for a foul, 4.4 to play.

Good foul.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

And the chants continue.
Rafer gets fouled by Best with 4.4 left. 
Nets had one foul to give.
Raptors go for an alley oop, and gets fouled. 
Peterson will go to the line for two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

And the chants continue.
Rafer gets fouled by Best with 4.4 left. 
Nets had one foul to give.
Raptors go for an alley oop, and gets fouled. 
Peterson will go to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Peterson fouled by Veal on the lob, gets the role.

29-19, Raptors.

Misses the 2nd.

29-19 to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on best...foul on veal..

Mo hits the first..misses the second.

End of the first. Raptors up 29-19.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Raptors lead 29-19 at the end of the first.
Vince with 7 points, shooting 3/7 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors lead 29-19 at the end of the first.
Vince with 7 points, shooting 3/7 from the field.


----------



## Vinsane

man with the way we are playin who thinks we will win its a good thing we lost the tip so we get the ball in 2nd or 3rd


----------



## schub

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, I can't listen to this radio thing....sportslines update is like 2 plays ahead usually, and since that bothers me so I gotta go back to doing it that way.


1130 doesn't come in for you?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4 points, 3 rebounds for Jkidd
7 points for Vince.

Mo Pete off to a fast start with 9 points already.


----------



## JS03




----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 63% from the field, while the Nets are shooting 35%.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

schub said:


> 1130 doesn't come in for you?


 Nah...the radio I have gets horrible reception....and the online thing....it was fine, but I just found out the other thing was quicker and that bothered me.


----------



## Petey

Hey Sam Mitchell and Cliff Robinson actually played vs. one another... LOL.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince needs to get in the lane no layups or dunks yet


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with the lay in, he has 9 points.
29-21 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a floater to start the half.

8 point game now.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the lay in, he has 9 points.
Rose hits.
31-21 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> man with the way we are playin who thinks we will win its a good thing we lost the tip so we get the ball in 2nd or 3rd


 Still a lot of game time left...


----------



## Petey

Rose over Zoran... they get into it a bit.

Carter to Best, Zoran shoots, misses.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits, rose answers. 31-21, raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Pape Sow with a power move, he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.
He's been impressive so far in this ball game.


----------



## schub

Gotta start with the defense. Raps are shooting 63%. :sour:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with a power move, he gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.
He's been impressive so far in this ball game.


----------



## Petey

Foul on the Nets, Sow to the line, hits the first.

Krstic is out with his 2nd, Collins in.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

checking in ... got ****load of work. :curse: 

aaaggghhh, we're down by 11

32-21 Raps


----------



## Vinsane

i give up we are gonna lose pape sow is bein more agressive than anybody how do we let him do this


----------



## Petey

Misses on the 2nd.

Nets down 11, Kidd on the bench.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran misses, Sow with the rebound. Foul on nenad.

Sow hits the first, and misses the second. Raps up 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Best launches a three and hits.
32-24 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Best launches a three and hits.
32-24 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane

best trey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best gets the offensive rebound and hits the three. He's been so nice to have off the bench as a scorer.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Huge 3 by Best!


----------



## Petey

3 chances for the Nets, Best hits a 3.

Collins with some nice D. Nets in their half court offense.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with the steal, sends it to Zoran who gets the lay in to go.
Raptors up 32-26.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rose hits the three. He's got 9.
35-26 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Zoran.

Carter was playing the passing lane.

Nets down only 6 now with 9.

Carter w/ 3 assists.

Rose hits a 3, Carter was playing the passing lane again.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the steal, sends it to Zoran who gets the lay in to go.
Raptors up 32-26.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with a steal, finds zoran who lays it in.

Rose hits a three. 35-26 raptors


----------



## Vinsane

back down 9


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits the three. He's got 9.
35-26 Raptors.
Collins gets called for the reach in on the other end.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> Rose hits the three. He's got 9.
> 35-26 Raptors.
> Collins gets called for the reach in on the other end.


That wasn't a foul... how can you call a foul on that?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on collins....time out raps

35-26 Raptors with 8:45 left.


----------



## Vinsane

we have to make a run but vince is about to sit can we stay in while he is out


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Both teams have shot pretty well from beyond the arc.
The Raptors are 5/8 and the Nets are 3/7 so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have shot pretty well from beyond the arc.
The Raptors are 5/8 and the Nets are 3/7 so far.


----------



## NR 1

35-26


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh drives strong to the rim, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Vincanity15311

they need to get it together


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh drives strong to the rim, and gets fouled.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Bosh driving, fouls by Collins, Bosh to the line.

What a quick 1st step, long strides too.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

collins sucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on collins...

bosh misses the first, and the second.


----------



## Vinsane

raptors bout to go on run vince out


----------



## schub

thank goodness the raps can't hit their free throws.


----------



## Petey

Bosh misses a pair, Nets still only down 9.

Kidd founds a cutting Zoran, good for a bucket.

Nets down 7.

Rose w/ a turn around.

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rose with the turnaround on Kidd.
He has 11.
Raptors up 37-28.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd rebounds, finds zoran for the layin.

Rose hits another jumper. Back to a 9 point game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with the turnaround on Kidd.
He has 11.
Kidd gets blocked by Palacio.
Raptors up 37-28.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Dang, Nets can't get close ...
still down by 9

37-28 Raps 7:30 to go


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Shot clock violation for the Raptors.
Nets ball.


----------



## Petey

Kidd backs in Milt, Milt gets a piece. Raptors w/ a 24 second shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shot clock violation for the Raptors.
Nets ball.


----------



## Petey

Oh man, Kidd is holding his finger...

Kidd lays it up, misses, Veal with the board, foul on Bonner.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

24 second violation on the raps.

Kidd misses, rebound veal, foul by bonner.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Planinic steps out of bounds.
That's the Nets' 5th turnover in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Planinic steps out of bounds.
That's the Nets' 5th turnover in this game.


----------



## Vinsane

bring carter back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Turnover by zoran....

bonner misses a 3, rebound zoran, veal lays it in. 7 points so far for him.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Jason Kidd taking over ... but can't seem to make a shot.

... rebound by Zoran
and a layup by Veal
30-37 Raps


----------



## Petey

Zoran turns the ball over, Zoran with the board, Kidd to Veal cutting, Veal hits.

Nets down 7.

Carter waiting to come in.

Zoran called for a foul.

Carter is in for Zoran.

The boos rain.

Nets 4th team out, with 6+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on zoran.

Raps up 37-30


----------



## Vinsane

has rose sat
carter back


----------



## Petey

Nice D by the Nets, Kidd w/ the board, in and out...

How many times will that happen to us tonight?

Milt w/ a shot.

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets have been playing tight defense of light.
Palacio still hits the shot though.
39-30 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Nets have been playing tight defense of light.
Palacio still hits the shot though.
39-30 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane

nets hit a damn shot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Palacio hits, raps back up 9. 5:42 left in the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Nets turn it over, Palacio misses the layup, but Pape Sow is there for the put back jam.
41-30 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Wooo... Milt with the layup, in and out, Sow with a dunk cleaning it up.

Raptors up 11.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sow with an offensive rebound and the dunk. Raps up 41-30


----------



## Vinsane

sow has 7 points wtf


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets down by 11
41-30
5:00 to go

NJ timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Pape Sow with 7 points and 6 rebounds off the bench, and it's only the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets turn it over, Palacio misses the layup, but Pape Sow is there for the put back jam.
41-30 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> nets hit a damn shot


I think they are trying, Carter and Kidd have both had at least 2 shots each that have gone in and out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

****in pape sow is lighing us up


----------



## schub

Shooting %: Nets 36, Raps 61. :sour:

How about some energy on defense?


----------



## Petey

Kidd and Carter back on the floor.

Milt with a foul on Carter, just 2nd team though.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Milt, his first.

Best hits. 9 point raps lead.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A jumpshot by Best, his 2nd FG, 5 pts for him


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Best hits the bucket.
Bonner leans in and scores, over Carter.
43-32 Raptors.


----------



## Vinsane

did anyones radio just stop


----------



## Turkish Delight

Best hits the bucket.
Bonner leans in and scores, over Carter.
43-32 Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Best with a bucket.

Nets going small.

Bonner over Carter with a small hook.

43-32, Raptors.

Carter to Krstic, fouled by Milt.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bonner hits, raps back up 11.

foul on milt, his 2nd.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nenad splits a pair.
Raptors up 43-33.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Nenad splits a pair.
Raptors up 43-33.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses the first...hits the second. 10 point game.


----------



## Petey

Krstic splits a pair.

In all years in a playoff, I've never seen a crowd as intense.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul situation:
*Nets*
Krstic, Collins - 2
Carter, Veal, Best, Zoran, - 1

*Raptors*
Alston - 3
Peterson - 2
Rose, Bosh 1


----------



## Petey

Milt hits, Rafer with a foul on Best. 

45-33.

Veal called on a travel.

Turn over #7 for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Milt nails the jumper.
Veal gets called for travelling.
Raptors up 45-33.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milt nails the jumper.
Veal gets called for travelling.
Raptors up 45-33.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

The radio just stopped here :curse:


----------



## Petey

Carter just called on a blocking foul.

Milt shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Petey said:


> Krstic splits a pair.
> 
> In all years in a playoff, I've never seen a crowd as intense.
> 
> -Petey


Coz, Vince is in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

man i dont think nets will win


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Palacio hits, raps up 12.

Veal called for travelling.

Foul on Vince. Palacio misses the first, hits the second. Raps up 13


----------



## Petey

The Raptors are now 3-10 from the line, it could be worse.

Krstic gets credit for the bucket, Sow w/ a goal tending.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn missed a lot...tears...46-35


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits after the pass from Kidd. 6 points for him.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ok who in the heck is this MILT PALACIO???


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Not looking good ... Nets still down by 13

48-35, 2:40 to go


----------



## Petey

Milt blows by a bunch of Nets defenders, high off the glass.

Veal misses, out of bounds on the Raptors.

Nets ball.

Raptors up 13.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Matt Bonner fell pretty hard...seems to be cool...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Palacio with a runner, off the window. He has 7 points.
Best misses the shot, and Bonner with the rebound, but he collides and hits the ground hard.
Raptors up 48-35.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio with a runner, off the window. He has 7 points.
Best misses the shot, and Bonner with the rebound, but he collides and hits the ground hard.
Raptors up 48-35.


----------



## Vinsane

have the nets ever come from down double digits to win this season


----------



## schub

Mogriffjr said:


> ok who in the heck is this MILT PALACIO???


Charter member of the Nets Fans **** List.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Palacio lays it in.

Best misses a 3, missed tip by veal.

time out. Raps up 48-35 with 2:16 left in the half.


----------



## Petey

Wow Sam Mitchell is intense... just looking at him...

Should had been "t"ed up.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

To all those who are watching .... what do you think is wrong ?


----------



## Vinsane

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> The radio just stopped here :curse:


why mine stopped to


----------



## HB

Nets have to cut this lead down to single digits by half time


----------



## Mogriffjr

ok Pape Sow and Milt Palacio are killing us...definitely NOT NOT GOOD...

Carter for two


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Nets have to cut this lead down to single digits by half time


which they wont vince has 2 fouls probabaly about to sit


----------



## Mogriffjr

Matt Bonner with a reverse layup...this crowd is definitely into it...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Carter with the open shot, and he hits.
Bonner with the offensive rebound on the other end and he lays it in.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a long 2.

Good.

Started 1/5, now 4/4.

Bonner w/ the put back.

Nets down 13.

Carter driving.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC take over...BREAK THEIR HEARTS MAN!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter with the open shot, and he hits.
Bonner with the offensive rebound on the other end and he lays it in.
Carter with the finger roll.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Way to go Vince!

Make another one ... wwooohhooo!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose, tripple teamed.
He sends it to Rafer who hits from beyond the arc.
53-39 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rose, tripple teamed.
He sends it to Rafer who hits from beyond the arc.
53-39 Raptors.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince hits. bonner answers with a layup after the offensive rebound.

Vince hits again. 13 points for him. 

Alston hits a three. damn it.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Petey said they were 3-10 at the line but they are 6-10 from 3...2nd in 3PT efficiency...


----------



## Petey

Alston for a 3.

Nets down 14.

Loose ball, going the Nets way. 51.2 remaining.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

we have to play man d in the second half


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Will somebody take Altson out ???? I mean, fish fouls from him:curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince misses from 3.

foul on kidd.


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on a foul fighting for position with Rose, Rose to the line.

Good on the first.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Raptors have done a terrible job from the line in this game.
Rose hits them both though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose hits the first...and the second.

Raps up 55-39


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic offensive foul...AAAH!!


----------



## Petey

Raptors up 16.

Kidd misses. Kidd is now 1-8. Loose ball foul on Krstic.

Raptors to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, loose ball foul on nenad, his 3rd.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Raps really prepared for this game huh?

Nets should stop making those jumps shots ... they're not going in.
They need to attack the basket.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Sow is nasty from the line...5/13 from the FT...illl...


----------



## Mogriffjr

high arc...it's in for Vince...git er dun VC...u gotta carry us...


----------



## Petey

Sow misses both. Nets w/ the final shot. Carter spins, high floater.

55-41, Raptors at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with a nice looking lay up.
He has 15.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with a nice looking lay up.
He has 15.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

sow misses the first, and the second.

Vince hits a shot with 9 seconds left.

Milt misses a three.

Raptors up 55-41 at half time.


----------



## Vinsane

man im throwin in the towel now we wont win
down 14
kidd isnt hitting nothin


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

55-41 at the end of the first half.
Hopefully the Raptors can continue the effort into the 2nd half.


----------



## Vincanity15311

ahhh....they need one of those big third qtrs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with 15 points
Veal with 7 points, 5 rebounds.
Kidd with 4 points, 5 rebounds and 4 assists.
6 points for nenad, 5 points off the bench for best.


----------



## NR 1

-13 not good


----------



## ansoncarter

enjoy


----------



## Vinsane

cavs down 2 in first
celts up 13 on heat


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince leading the way for the Nets with 15, while Rose leading the way for the Raptors with 13.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Both Rose and Vince have been very efficient so far.
Rose is 5/7 and VC is 7/12.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Palacio and Sow with 7 points each....Alston and Peterson with 9 each.
Rose leading the way for them with 13 points.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince with 15 points
> Veal with 7 points, 5 rebounds.
> Kidd with 4 points, 5 rebounds and 4 assists.
> 6 points for nenad, 5 points off the bench for best.


We don't have another reliable scorer ... that's what's killing us.
Not to mention we can't get stops! :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Pape Sow with 7 points and 6 rebounds at the half.
He's looked great out there. This is exactly what we hoped to see out of him.
I'm hoping that he'll continue to work on his free throw shooting though.
He's 1/4 in this game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

NR 1 said:


> -13 not good


-14

55-41 Raps


----------



## JS03

HALF TIME STATS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince seemed to get going a little at the end of the half...hopefully that'll carry over.


----------



## Petey

macro6 said:


> GODAMMIT....... WE MUST NOT WIN THIS GAME!
> 
> c'mon Nets!


From the Raptor's game thread... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Raptors are shooting 63% in the first half. 
The Nets are shooting 42%. 
The Raptors have 8 more free throw attempts than the Nets, but they haven't made any more of them.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors are shooting 63% in the first half. 
The Nets are shooting 42%. 
The Raptors have 8 more free throw attempts than the Nets, but they haven't made any more of them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

atleast the cavs and sixers are losing (as of right now)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> From the Raptor's game thread... LOL
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Both teams have done a pretty solid job of keeping control of the basketball.
The Nets with 6 turnovers, while the Raptors have 5.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Both teams have done a pretty solid job of keeping control of the basketball.
The Nets with 6 turnovers, while the Raptors have 5.


----------



## schub

There's not one Raptor shooting less than 50%.


----------



## roro26

i'm not worried. i expected TO to come out on fire.


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> There's not one Raptor shooting less than 50%.


Honestly, it's not bad defense, they just aren't missing.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> atleast the cavs and sixers are losing (as of right now)


But those will be meaningless if we lose too.


----------



## roro26

Petey said:


> From the Raptor's game thread... LOL
> 
> -Petey



:rofl:


----------



## Vinsane

heat down 15


----------



## Petey

Hey, how many bathroom do they have up there?

They just showed the shoot around and half, and Carter was on the floor, no booing.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

My prediction for the second half: Nets will make a run ... by running. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

anyone find out whats wrong with radio


----------



## schub

faNETicS said:


> My prediction for the second half: Nets will make a run ... by running. :biggrin:


Need to force tough shots and turnovers to get the running game going.


----------



## Dumpy

OMG, what the hell?! isn't there any defense???


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cavs-15
Wiz - 24

6ers - 16
Pacers - 17


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

faNETicS said:


> My prediction for the second half: Nets will make a run ... by running. :biggrin:


 that'd be nice...hopefully the raps will start missing some more shots.


----------



## roro26

schub said:


> Need to force tough shots and turnovers to get the running game going.


they HAVE to run. i haven't seen any transitions yet.


----------



## Nightfly

What's the score?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that'd be nice...hopefully the raps will start missing some more shots.


They have to be solid on defense ... that's what's lacking on the first half.
Make the Raps forced theiry shots, and get those damn rebounds ! :curse: :curse: 

Then ... they can run.


----------



## Petey

Veal's pass is picked off. Collins appears hurt.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

nets start with turnover


----------



## Petey

Aruajo called for a personal foul.

6ers and Wizards are both winning.

Collins just hit a 3.

Why is Collins limping?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a floater.

Nets cut it to 9 now.

55-46. Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## Nightfly

Kidd really needs to step up his performance here. This is it.


----------



## Drew

Carter hit a nice shot. Nice start to the second half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

collins with a 3?! must have something to do with being in canada.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Veal, misses the 3. Raptors with 7 to shoot, out of bounds on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Bosh, spins, finishes.

WHY IS COLLINS OUT THERE?

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins is working out there...

Kidd jumper...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bos hits, raps up 11.

57-46 raps


----------



## furnace

Is Collins hurt?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic nice tip in...good job coming out this half...


----------



## Petey

Austin to Bosh, to Austin.

Misses, Carter misses, Krstic w/ the follow.

Nets are within 7.

9-2 run.

Take Collins out please...

The gimp is even gimpier.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

anyone think Collins should start shooting more threes??

sees no hands up...nevermind lol...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

A nice is run always good!!!


----------



## Petey

furnace said:


> Is Collins hurt?


Looks like it.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits, alston misses a three, rebound veal.

Nenad tips in carters miss...down to a 7 point game. Time out raptors


----------



## Mogriffjr

furnace said:


> Is Collins hurt?


Collins is limping badly...so bad that he's lagging behind on defense...something is wrong with the big fella...


----------



## Vinsane

carter 1-4 on 3's no free throws


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> -Petey


 He must have burned his hands, since he's on fire from downtown.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nice offensive foul that wasn't called on Rose there...PFFT


----------



## Petey

Rose drives, Krstic fouls, his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad picksup his 4th...not good, especially with collins hurting.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Crap, Curly just picked up his 4th PF.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic has 4 fouls, Collins is limping badly...sigh


----------



## Petey

Nets going small, Best in for Krstic.

Rose hits the first.

-Petey


----------



## Nets1524512

Collins is a warrior

And sam mitchell looks like a lowlife in a pimp suit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose hits the first, hits the second. Raps back up 9.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC!!!! nice pass from Red Head....AND 1


----------



## Petey

59-50, Rose has 15.

WOW.

Veal to Carter, hits and fouled by Sow.

What a give and go.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The veal-vince connetion works. 19 for vince. to the line and hits. 20 points now.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lead by Raps back to 9

VC with a layup
back to 7


----------



## Petey

His first FTs of the night. Nets within 6 now. Peterson with a nice J, Raptors up 8 again.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Raps 59-53 8 to go


----------



## NR 1

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He must have burned his hands, since he's on fire from downtown.


yeah right...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Whatever they did to Collins, he's looking a lil better but not that much...

Red HEad slashing to the rim, gets the foul call...2 FT's for him...


----------



## Petey

Veal driving, fouled...

Was a borderline offensive or defensive.

Veal to the line.

#3 for Sow.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

faNETicS said:


> Raps 59-53 8 to go



thats only 6 points buddy lol...its all gud


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peterson hits.

foul on sow, Veal to the line.

hits the first, and the second. 6 point game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Veal made 2 FT


61-55 down 6


----------



## Mogriffjr

Steal by the Nets...out on the Raptors..Nets ball...we're running here...


----------



## Petey

Veal hits both, Nets within 6 now.

Carter strips Peterson, Best on the break, stripped, Nets ball.

Mitchell is upset.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Yes! Force those Turnovers !!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the 3...nice...crowd getting silent now hehe...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the steal.

VC THREEEEEEEEEEEE!

61-58 Nets.

Vince getting close to earning me some uCash


----------



## Mogriffjr

Raptors playing sloppy as the Nets defense forced another turnover...


----------



## Petey

Hey Vince Carter with a 3...

Crowd quiets down.

Nets within 3.

Nets ball again.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

3 point game! after VC's 3


61-58 6:45 to go


----------



## Petey

Carter again, Nets down by 1 now.

Sow with a bucket.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

uh-oh...VC is killing...another jumper...nothing but net...

DAMN defense breakdown Raptors dunk I think it was Sow or Bosh...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Go Vince Go !!!!

25 pts on him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again. 1 point raps lead now.

Sow dunks it, raps back up 3


----------



## HB

Vinsanity is alive and kicking, whats the crowd reaction like


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with a floater...my god his unconsious!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter over Rose w/ the floater.

Carter has 27.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince again! 27 for him, he's really starting to get going.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince on FIRE !!!!nfire:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> Vinsanity is alive and kicking, whats the crowd reaction like


they've been booing him all night but u can tell he's taking them out of it as we've closed the lead....we're down 1 now...


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Vinsanity is alive and kicking, whats the crowd reaction like


Quiet... no boos even.

Shocking, it has been quiet since half though.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out. Raps up 63-62 with just under 6 minutes left in the third.


----------



## Nightfly

This is getting interesting...


----------



## Vinsane

carter doin good this quarter has 12 points we need him to also have a good 4th if we wanna win i stil think it will be tough


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets takes the lead !


----------



## Petey

Hey Collins is back in there.

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd to Veal to Collins, Nets up 1.

64-63, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

oh my, that was beautiful passing by us ...wow...Collins with the dunk and we take the lead...64-63...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal finds collins for the dunk! and the nets take the lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

9 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists for veal...another solid game for him.


----------



## HB

Did I just see right, nets have taken the lead. Is Vince getting emotional out there, I mean really psyched fists and all


----------



## NR 1

64-62


----------



## Mogriffjr

Hbwoy said:


> Did I just see right, nets have taken the lead. Is Vince getting emotional out there, I mean really psyched fists and all


I really didn't get a glimpse of VC but Kidd was pumped I believe...as well as Veal...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince got his more then 26.5 points...time for the nets to win my other bet.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Didn't I say NETS will make a run ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Palacio with the forced shot...horrible shot...VC!!!!! AGAIN!!! MY GOD!!! FOR THREEE!!!


----------



## Drew

Carter is hitting some beautiful shots. But Twin is the one doing it all. First the big three at the end of the shot clock, now the big dunk.


----------



## Nets1524512

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince Is Killing Em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vin-ce Car-ter Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap!!!


----------



## Petey

Hey look Vince's mom is at the game. She's sitting on the Nets side.

Milt misses.

Carter knocks the rebound loose, Kidd drives, Carter runs to the Arc, Rose goes up, Carter fakes, Carter steps over and drains it.

Rafer hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeee!

another 30 poitn game for him. 

Nets up 67-66 after alston hits a three.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Woooohoooo, VC with a trey!
uh-oh ... ALston answered back


----------



## Mogriffjr

Rafer comes back though, gets the 3 to go down, we up 1...

Best draws the foul...good job Travis..


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter is looking focused right now...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

No looking back guys ... NO LOOKING BACK!
:banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best fouled by Milt....hits the first, and the second. Nets up 3.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Bosh with the miss...Nets ball now...


----------



## Vincanity15311

GUys...i wud just like to say these updates have been great...im on duty t my local rescue squad and theyve watchin law n order...so this is the only way for me to find out wats goin on.

Thanks..


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC with the miss from 3...

Palacio missed reverse layup...

Best travels tho trying to do one of his circus shots lol...


----------



## Petey

Best hits both, Nets up 3.

Kidd is closing in on a triple double.

Nets turn over, Best traveled.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Come on guys ... you don't need a 3 ... just make a good play.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses a three..Palacio misses...best travels.

Peterson hits, back to a 1 point nets lead


----------



## Mogriffjr

Mo Pete to the baseline with the reverse layup...
Nets timeout...


----------



## Petey

Peterson with a bucket, he has 13, Nets call TO.

2:36 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vincanity15311 said:


> GUys...i wud just like to say these updates have been great...im on duty t my local rescue squad and theyve watchin law n order...so this is the only way for me to find out wats goin on.
> 
> Thanks..


no Problem man, just trying to git er dun...glad u like...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

timeout nets.

Kidd with 6 points, 9 rebounds and 6 assists. Getting close to yet another triple double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Raps did broke the Nets run.

Now, time for Frank to calm down the boys. They have to remain focus.


----------



## Vincanity15311

score?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> GUys...i wud just like to say these updates have been great...im on duty t my local rescue squad and theyve watchin law n order...so this is the only way for me to find out wats goin on.
> 
> Thanks..


 Anytime


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

69-68, Nets. Just under 3 left in the third.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets up by 1

69-68
2:53 to go @ 3rd


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC off the Kidd pass for 3 and misses...

Skip to my Lou to the line. 

Planinic to the line now...


----------



## Petey

Alston driving, no good, #3 on Carter, Zoran coming in for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

too many 3 by vince


----------



## Mogriffjr

Matt Bonner, Raptor favorite is back on the court now...tie game, 69-69


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Ah New Jersey came back.
69-69.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince misses a three, rebound Palacio, shooting foul on vince, his third....

alston misses the first...hits the second. all tied up at 69


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC for two...off the Collins tip rebound...


----------



## Petey

69-69, Collins is still on the floor.

Carter hits a fall away after getting the tip from Collins.

32 for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ah New Jersey is leading.
I've missed most of the 2nd half.
71-69.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Lead back to 2

71-69
2 min. to go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, gets the rebound and puts it back. 32 points forhim . Nets up 2


----------



## Petey

Nets Defensive 3 seconds, Rose to the line...

Hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Technical foul on?

rose hits the FT..


----------



## YankeeNETicS

What's the T for ?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Peterson misses layup but Bosh gets the put in...


----------



## Petey

Peterson... no but Bosh with the follow.

Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Best gets fouled on the pull up...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh hits, turnover on collins...

peterson misses, rebound collins...

shooting foul on alston.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

****! Collins messing up ....Good he got a rebound


----------



## Mogriffjr

Best has once again come in and played great for us...


----------



## Petey

Collins with the board, gimping down the court, passes off to Best. Best fouled by Rafer.

Questionable call.

Ties it at 72...

Nets up 73-72.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best hits the first, and the second. 9 for him so far.

nets up 73-72, under a minute to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Zoran with the steal but Zoran looked so awkward lol...

Collins with another 3...misses tho...

Bosh gets fouled on the other end...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh heads to the line with 3.1 seconds to go.
Nets up by 1.


----------



## Petey

Zoran called for another foul.

Had a nice play last w/ the steal.

Bosh to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh heads to the line with 3.1 seconds to go.
Nets up by 1.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

73-72 Nets up by 1

Foul on Collines .... his 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran with the steal...

collins misses a three...and then commits the shooting foul...his 3rd


----------



## Mogriffjr

DIES....Buford is in...


----------



## Petey

Hey Buford is in... wth.

Vince to the bench.

Bosh hits both. Raptors up 1.

74-73, Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Raps got the lead back

74-73

End of 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh hits 2 of 2...

Zoran misses a long shot at the buzzer.

Raptors up 74-73 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Vinsane

vince has to have a good 4th quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors up 74-73.
Vince with 17 points in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Mogriffjr

poor Zoran...u had more time kid...desperation heave with 2.5 secs left...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Raptors up 74-73.
Vince with 17 points in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Not a bad 3rd .... just lots of turnovers I think.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets outscored them 32-19 in the third...gotta keep it up in the 4th.


----------



## Vinsane

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors up 74-73.
> Vince with 17 points in the 3rd quarter.


hope he can keep it up in 4th he has a history of havin one good quarter or half and then not doing good when it counts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> vince has to have a good 4th quarter


 the whole team needs to.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Raptors shooting 54%, and the Nets are shooting 46%.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors shooting 54%, and the Nets are shooting 46%.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC starting the 4th on the bench...let's see how long we wait to put him back in...


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the whole team needs to.


yeah youre right my bad j-kidd has to step up


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul situation:

*Nets*
Krstic - 4
Carter, Collins - 3
Best, Kidd, Zoran, Veal - 1

*Raptors*
Palacio, Sow, Araujo - 3
Alston, Peterson, Bosh, Bonner - 1


----------



## Mogriffjr

Mo Pete CHARGE!!! good plant by the big man, Collins...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

and here we go...


----------



## Petey

Peterson takes out Collins, picks up the charge.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

start off the 4th with an offensive foul on mo pete...not a bad way to start.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Red Head with the beautiful spin in the lane for 2...


----------



## Petey

Veal responds.

Veal has 11.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal hits, nets up 75-74


----------



## Vinsane

Mogriffjr said:


> VC starting the 4th on the bench...let's see how long we wait to put him back in...


cant wait that long i say to the 9 or 10 minute mark


----------



## Mogriffjr

Another turnover by the Raptors...


----------



## Petey

What a smart play by Kidd clogging the angle, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets got the lead back, after a Veal layup

75-74


----------



## Mogriffjr

Red Head making things happen...I LOVE THE AGGRESSIVENESS...he's goin to the line for two as he drove the lane and got contact.


----------



## Petey

Veal fouled, going to the line, foul on Bonner, questionable call.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic coming in for Collins, Collins battled that quarter.

6ers are up over the Pacers now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

turnover Palacio...foul on bonner, his second.

Veal to the line, makes both. 13 points, 7 rebounds for him.

Nets up 77-74


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Veal made 2 FTs

77-74


----------



## Mogriffjr

Rose with the shot but misses...Nets ball now...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors are really getting themsleves out of this game right now.
Nets are taking advantage.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Beuf with a rebound !!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to KRstic, but misses...Raptors with the rebound...Rose going to the line as Buford fouls him...

Skippy is back for the Raptors and VC is coming back in


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, no call.

Rose is bumped by Buford, Rose to the line.

Rafer and Carter are in.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Rose gets fouled.
He'll go for two.
Raptors have been shooting terribly from the line in this game.
Things need to change in this 4th quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose misses, rebound buford.....

Nenad misses, foul on buford.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors are really getting themsleves out of this game right now.
> Nets are taking advantage.


Self-destruct button ... turned on. :banana:


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC looking real relaxed as he enters the ballgame...VC time fellas...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rose hits both from the line, 1 poitn nets lead.


----------



## Petey

Carter replaces Best, Buford still in?

Rose hits both, Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Krstic called for his 5th. Rose to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

ouch CMON ROSE DIPPED HIS FREAKING SHOULDER INTO KRSTIC!!!


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince lead us


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Jason Kidd turns the ball over with the shot clock coming to an end.
Jalen Rose drives and gets the foul on Krstic.
It's Krstic's 5th of the game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

WTF Kidd ? Can't afford a turnover ?


Nenad with his 5th foul !!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Drew

It's obvious, no one can contain Buford. Foul on Krstic, that could be pretty bad.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jason Kidd turns the ball over with the shot clock coming to an end.
Jalen Rose drives and gets the foul on Krstic.
It's Krstic's 5th of the game.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Rose...gotta love this line from the SF...19pts, 1 REBOUND lol...


----------



## Petey

Rose hits the 1st, Collins in. Tied game.

Rose... hits the 2nd, Raptors up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses a three

nenad fouls, his 5th.

rose hits the first, and the second. raps take a 1 point lead


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins with the hook, it's in...HE'S BATTLING OUT THERE...


----------



## Petey

Rose on Carter, Carter to Collins, baseline J, good.

Collins tips to Kidd.

Kidd is fouled on the break.

Nets up 1. Kidd at the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets got the lead back.

79-78


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd was going 100MPH, gets the fouled call as he goes to the rim...


----------



## NR 1

Mogriffjr said:


> ouch CMON ROSE DIPPED HIS FREAKING SHOULDER INTO KRSTIC!!!


 :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hits.

Rose misses...foul on peterson.

Timeout, Nets up 79-78


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Peterson


NJ timeout

79-78 8:51 to go


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Carter shooting 14/23, while Jalen is shooting 5/10.
Nets seem to have the advantage right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Carter shooting 14/23, while Jalen is shooting 5/10.
Nets seem to have the advantage right now.


----------



## Vincanity15311

faNETicS said:


> Foul on Peterson
> 
> 
> NJ timeout
> 
> 79-78 8:51 to go


\

shooting foul?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cavs - 51
Wizard - 56

6ers - 43
Pacers - 40


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

79-78 Nets with 8:55 left in the game.
Nets outrebounding the Raptors 35 to 27.


----------



## Turkish Delight

79-78 Nets with 8:55 left in the game.
Nets outrebounding the Raptors 35 to 27.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Rafer miss, VC rebound...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd his the first, and misses the second.

7-10-6 for him. Nets up 80-78


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, Nets up by 2.

Lets not forget the Pacers game, we need more.

Kidd has 7 points, 10 boards, 7 assists.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

80-78 after a Kidd missed FT


----------



## Mogriffjr

ahhhh VC takes jumper...rims in and out...ugh...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

alston misses the three, rebound vince...

vince misses, rebound bosh...

foul on collins, his 4th.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Chris Bosh blows by Collins, and gets fouled.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## Petey

Rose to Bosh, fouled by Collins, Bosh to the line.

Chance to tie.

Where is Robinson?

Collins with #3.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

another missed jump shot by Vince


Collins with his 4th Personal


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chris Bosh blows by Collins, and gets fouled.
He'll shoot two.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins fouls Bosh, if the Raptors were smart, they'd go to Bosh down low, with the gimpy knee, he simply can't keep up with Bosh...


----------



## Petey

Bosh, 2 of 2, tied at 80, 8 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh hits the first...
hits the second.

All tied up at 80


----------



## YankeeNETicS

80 All

8 to go


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal gets fouled as he drives to the rim...


----------



## Petey

Carter and Veal, give and go, foul on Bonner, 3rd team foul.

Veal to the line, Bosh had actually blocked the shot too.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Nets have really quieted down the Raptors crowd right now.
The Raptors are playing with no energy right now.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Booner

Veal made 1 of 2

81-80


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on bonner, third on him...

veal hits the first, misses the second. Nets up 81-80.


----------



## Mogriffjr

what hussle here...we got two possessions out of nothing..and it results in a VC layup...


----------



## Petey

Nets up 1, Veal 1 of 2, Nets are 15 of 19 from the line. Carter with the Steal.

To Buford, Miss, Veal taps it out, Carter hits.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Drew

Scalabrine is playing pretty well, he must like playing agianst those red headed players. Carter hits another shot. Nets up 3


----------



## YankeeNETicS

VC with alyup, 34 pts on him


83-80


----------



## Mogriffjr

bonner with the ugly floater lol...Nets up 1...


----------



## cpawfan

2 questions:

1) How has Zoran played?

2) Has Buford been in the game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with the pretty lay in.
Bonner answers back with a lay in of his own.
83-82 NJ.


----------



## Petey

Bonner puts in on the floor and the runner is good.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince with the steal, buford misses, rebound veal, vince lays it in.

34 for him so far.

Bonner hits at the other end. Nets up 1


----------



## Turkish Delight

Vince with the pretty lay in.
Bonner answers back with a lay in of his own.
83-82 NJ.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal with the rebound...VC TO KIDD!!! BANG!! A 3...


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, another Nets offensive board.

Carter is triple covered, to Kidd, 3, 10 points for Kidd now.

-Petey


----------



## Drew

Kidd hits a big three


----------



## Vincanity15311

n e updates on the cavs and sixers gmes?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nets missing shots, but they are getting all the offensive rebounds right now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses three, another offensive rebound by veal, Kidd hits the tree!

10-10-6 for him


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Veal a rebounding monster .... 9 rebounds already

a three by Kidd !!!


86-82


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC rebound off Bonner miss...

Veal misses 3...good shot, just wouldn't go down...

KIDD STEAL, AND LAYUP!


----------



## Petey

Bosh to Bonner, off, Nets rebounds.

Carter to Veal, misses, Kidd steals, Alston tries to foul... Kidd by him.

Scores.

Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the turnover, and Kidd gets the easy lay in.
Nets up 88-82.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Jalen Rose with the turnover, and Kidd gets the easy lay in.
Nets up 88-82.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the steal and the layup

Nets up 88-82, timeout Raptors. 5:30 left to play.


----------



## Mogriffjr

We took a 6 point lead...great plays lately...we've been everywhere on the court, I'd think we would have 6 men on the court lol...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

88-82 5:34 to go !!!



Ok guys, don't do the same mistake as the Pacers game !!!


----------



## Nets1524512

Ja_son Col_lins

Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal a rebound short of a double-double.
Kidd 4 assists short of a trible double.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I knew good defense and fastbreak will be the cure ... it seems they can't penetrate.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Looks like the Nets have made some adjustments at half time, and they've really taken advantage of our weaknesses in this 2nd half.


----------



## furnace

2 keys to the game:

1) Defense
2) Movement without the ball


----------



## Mogriffjr

Pape Sow is in the game for the Raptors...

Collins foul...


----------



## Petey

Sow fouled by Collins on the inbound.

#4.

Raptors to the line on the next foul.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

5:30 is a lot of time to go.

NETS should take care of the ball ... no more stupid turnovers PLEASE !!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh with a power move, and he gets it to go.
Raptors need to keep feeding him the ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Bosh too quick...layup, Nets up 4...

VC gets fouled going to the line...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bosh hits, 4 point nets lead.


----------



## Petey

Bosh drives and hits, Nets up 4.

Carter driving, fouled by Peterson.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Raptors are 8/23 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey

Vince misses the first, cheers, Vince hits the 2nd. Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damnit! Shoot those freebies !

VC making 1 of 2

89-84


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on alston.

vince misses the first, hits the second.

nets up 89-84


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter has 35 pts right now...

Nets in a man to man zone...


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol Sow trying to take Collins off the dribble...that was funny as Collins blocked it...

Bosh long self lays it up around Veal...


----------



## Petey

Sow blocked by Collins, Carter to Kidd, Kidd loses the ball.

Bosh in the paint.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh lays it in.
89-86 Nets.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

another rebound by Vince ...


there you go, another turnover !! :curse: :curse: 


89-86


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bllock by collins...

steal by alston, bosh hits. 

3 point game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins, banks it in, and 1!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

COLLINS!!! WITH THE 2!!!

what strength...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh lays it in.
Collins, count it and a foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hit, kidd with his 7th assist.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

91-86 after a Twin layup

foul on Bosh

Twin made FT
92-86


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on bosh, collins hits.

10 points, 6 rebounds for him.


----------



## Petey

Nets up 6 now, Bosh drives, foul on Veal. Good foul.

Bosh to the line, both teams are over the limit.

3:38 to play.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ugh CMON!!!

Bosh draws the foul on Veal...both teams are over the limit...foul and FT's ensue...


----------



## Vinsane

how many fouls do we have to give


----------



## YankeeNETicS

foul on Veal, his 2nd


92-86


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh hits them both, Raptors are down by 4.
Nets ball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on veal.

bosh hits both, 92-88 Nets


----------



## Petey

First is good, 2nd is good.

Nets up 4.

Bosh has 18.

Nets call Time Out.

3:34 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits them both, Raptors are down by 4.
Nets ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Bosh makes two FT's and the Nets take the timeout...

seems like we're gonna finish with Collins, Veal, VC, Kidd and Best...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Bosh has played a much better 2nd half, but the rest of the team is invisible. 
What is going on?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets have 5 TF, another 1 to give ? Raps with 6 TF

NJ timeout

92-88 3:38 to go


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vinsane said:


> how many fouls do we have to give


both teams are over the limit...


----------



## Petey

Kidd has 12 points, 11 board, 8 assists.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

J-Kidd is 2 assists shy of another triple double...

VC misses te jumper...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince missed a ump shot

rebound by Bosh


----------



## Petey

Carter strokes it, in and out.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Despite the gimpy leg, Collins is playing solid defense, along with the help of Veal...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Still 92-88, 3:25 to go


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal with great defense, forcing Bosh to shoot over him...Nets rebound...

a SCUFFLE!!! RAPTORS BALL...


----------



## Petey

Bosh has to take a difficult shot miss, Kidd with the rebound.

Turn over.

Raptors ball, Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

rebound by Kidd


ANOTHER TURNOVER by Vince this time


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Players diving all over the court.
Raptors get posession and call a 20 second time out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince misses...rebound bosh.

bosh misses, kidd with his 11th rebound.

steal by peterson, timeout raptors.

Nets up 92-88 with 2:40 left to play.


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince we need buckets


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Solid Defense please .....


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on a personal, Mo Peterson to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Peterson drives, and gets fouled.
Almost got the bucket to go as well.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Mogriffjr

WTF!!!! WOW!!!!

he totally charged into Kidd...wildness pays off for Mo Pete as he goes to the line


----------



## YankeeNETicS

shooting foul on Kidd, his 2nd


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Raptors have missed 10 free throws in this game.
Peterson hits them both though.


----------



## Petey

1st one is good. Nets up 3.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on kidd, his 2nd.

peterson hits both, nets up 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Peterson on the line, made 2 FT



92-90


----------



## Mogriffjr

Bosh fouls Veal...good stuff...

Veal to the line once again...


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Veal to the line for two.
He's actually played pretty well.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

foul on Bosh
Veal on the line

made 2 FT

94-90


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal knocks em down...good stuff Veal...Nets up 4 right now, 2 minutes to play


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Veal hits both.
Raptors are going to have to score on this posession and gets some stops as well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on bosh...

veal hits both.

nets up 94-90


----------



## Mogriffjr

Buford!!!

Misses The Freaking Dunk....aahh Cmon Freaking Buford...


----------



## Petey

No one is on Veal, Bosh fouls Veal is good, first good, 2nd good.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

BUF with a steal !!!

missed a dunk ... stupid


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Buford misses a dunk...:sigh:


----------



## Mogriffjr

Mo Pete misses the 3, Buford rebound...VC draws the foul...going to the line now...Mo Pete tripped up VC as he drove to the hoop...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

another rebound by Buf

foul on Rose, only hhis 1st


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

peterson misses, rebound buford.

Foul on rose.
Vince hits both, 37 piotns for him.

Nets up 6


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC NAILS BOTH FT'S!!!! Fans getting into the action now being rowdy...PFFT...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince made 2 FT

96-90

1:25 to go


----------



## Petey

Carter hits 2 FTs, and someone throws something onto the court.

Play stopped, Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Rebound by Kidd, his 12th


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd rebound off Rafer miss...Nets ball...

late whistle by the refs...VC to the line!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince misses the lay up, but somehow a foul is called.
Mo Pete fouls out.


----------



## Petey

What a late whistle... jeez.

Carter to the line.

Carter was hit on the head?

Call that earlier then... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Alston misses, kidd with his 12th rebound.

Foul on peterson.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince made 2 FT
98-90


----------



## Petey

First rim in, and 2nd good.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince hits the first...and the second. 39 for him

Nets up 8


----------



## Mogriffjr

Buford rebound off bosh miss!!!

NETS BALL!!!

KIDD HOLDING THE BALL...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

56 seconds to go !!!!


----------



## Petey

Raptors are not fouling.

Kidd off the glass 3.

Nets up 101-90.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince one more point for first 40 point game of season


----------



## Petey

101-90 to end the game.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

The Dagger...a Kidd 3 Off The Kiss...backboard 3 Lmao...vc Rebound... It's Over!!!! Nets Win...101-90...yes!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, Buford is showing his experience on clutch ... 4 rebounds


----------



## JS03

good game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

bosh misses the 3, rebound buford.

Kidd hits a three! 

101-90 Nets! Nets win!!!

Now come on Wizards and Pacers!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Petey said:


> Raptors are not fouling.
> 
> Kidd off the glass 3.
> 
> Nets up 101-90.
> 
> -Petey



haha kidd wit 3....good timing


----------



## YankeeNETicS

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :mob: :dogpile: :djparty: :jump: :mob: :allhail:


----------



## Vinsane

vince 39 points in return wish he could of scored 40 but NETS WIN they proved me wrong


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> come on vince one more point for first 40 point game of season


YOU have to be joking, what kind of Carter fan are you?

He has 3 already this season.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

only the knicks can blow an 11 point lead


----------



## HB

Personally I think this was Vince's biggest game of the year, basically one man against a country. Hopefully the rap fans dont do something stupid and everyone goes home safely


----------



## Vinsane

lets go to the raptors forum and tell them to put up those nets avatars


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> Personally I think this was Vince's biggest game of the year, basically one man against a country. Hopefully the rap fans dont do something stupid and everyone goes home safely


yeah i hope he gets home safe i hope they are catching the plane right now


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Vince with 39 points, and was 15/26 from the field.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> lets go to the raptors forum and tell them to put up those nets avatars


HEY, I'm about to do that ... looking for the thread though. :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Yes! Yes! Yes!

BTW,sorry I wasn't able to sitck around,the TV and computer are in 2 seperate rooms.

Also,To all raptor fans,although he maybe slacked off in T.O,Carter is the SOLE reason why there is still b-ball in T.O...To throw everything he did for b-ball in canada out the window is FOUL!

What goes around comes around...Vince slacked off in T.O, raps humiliate him back in jersey.

You dare,you have the audacity to boo me after everything I've done for you...
I TURN AROUND,DROP 39 AND BURN YA!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wizards - 71
Cavaliers - 67


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> lets go to the raptors forum and tell them to put up those nets avatars


I'm new here,but I heard about the bet.

Exactly for how long do they have to put the nets avatar up?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Sixers 57
Pacers 51
:curse:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> lets go to the raptors forum and tell them to put up those nets avatars


Be respectfull, please.

-Petey


----------



## roro26

Vinsane said:


> yeah i hope he gets home safe i hope they are catching the plane right now


really though. :cheers:

okay, step 1.

cavs down 11.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

VCFSO2000 said:


> I'm new here,but I heard about the bet.
> 
> Exactly for how long do they have to put the nets avatar up?


At least 2 weeks ... I forgot the date it will end. Got to find the thread.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

The fans in T.O. were booing him all night and he dropped 39 points on their head. I love it!
I still say that that trade goes down as one of the worst ever!
Raptors fans can keep trying to convince themselves otherwise, but the fact is that they (the raptors) should have done everything in their power to make VC happy and keep him in Toronto.


----------



## Vinsane

VCFSO2000 said:


> I'm new here,but I heard about the bet.
> 
> Exactly for how long do they have to put the nets avatar up?


2 weeks


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

Our team just never clicked as a unit in this game.
Sow played a very solid 1st half, but he was nowhere to be found in the 2nd half. Bosh played a poor 1st half, and he was one of the few who actually showed up to play in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, April 15th*

The Nets outrebounded Toronto 45 to 32.
The *Nets*.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

VCFSO2000 said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> Also,To all raptor fans,although he maybe slacked off in T.O,Carter is the SOLE reason why there is still b-ball in T.O...To throw everything he did for b-ball in canada out the window is FOUL!


He did put Toronto on the map, but without him there would definetly still be a team in Toronto. We have one of the biggest fan bases in the league, whether it be with Vince or without.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

39 points on 15-26 shooting, 9 boards, 4 assists, 3 steals.

That's gotta sting.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

what a game! the first half didnt suprise me. i just got curious in the 4th if we were going to see a repeat of what happened in indy. few pts.

1) how about twin? i dont know about everyone else, but twin really showed me toughness today. he had a hard time getting up and down the court, yet he hits another 3, plays nice defense not great and had a few tips to keep our offense alive. twin really played hard and games like this make me really like twin more and more.

2) i have to give rap fans who were at the game some propz. they acted like fans and not like hoolagins. they didnt throw anything on the court or do anything that warranted an ejection of their part. so props to them. not to mention they did have creative signs. except for the wince carter one, thats old and plain.

3) vince...you may not be loved up there in toronto, but your hella loved here in jersey and to all nets fans. eventhough he had a tough first Q yet still got his points and some confidence. i cant imagine playing in that type of enviornment when everything is directed at you personally. so i give vince mad credit for this game.

4) rodney bu is still on the roster!? oh yeah he is! coach frank must have been high when he put him in out of no where. but it paid off because he didnt HURT us. that is the key with bu. he came in and got rebounds..yet again he missed ANOTHER dunk. i've mentioned this in one of my previous posts that he tries to throw down a huge dunk and ends up missing. just lay the freakin ball up.

5) toronto is still a mystery to me. them and the bucks i always pick as my "break out" teams. you look at the raps, and they do have talent. they got rose,mo-pete,alston,and the dinosaur aka bosh(yes i do think he look like one, but im not being mean). with vince's departure, the raps have become bosh's team..yet they dont play throught him!!! omg he is such a nice talent, please use him more! i dont know if they want to keep rose or not, but if they can get bosh some help down low, they can def be a solid team next year. they have talent, they just dont use it consistantly enough.

6) my final point... i hate WLNY55 bc THERE IS NO FREAKIN POST GAME SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! arg!!! the yanks are getting freakin blownout anyways..cut them or for 10min and lets hear coach frank and everyone. of course that wont happen. but c'mon, give us a freakin postgame show...at least the sixers game is on YES.

overall very good solid gutty win tonight. glad we got this win for vince.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

Oooooh, Toronto got served. :yes:


----------



## Vincanity15311

vigilante said:


> He did put Toronto on the map, but without him there would definetly still be a team in Toronto. We have one of the biggest fan bases in the league, whether it be with Vince or without.



tru dat...i visited toronto and the fans there are dedicated....even that one indian guy wit the turban...HE's one of the best fans in all of basketball


----------



## HB

> He did put Toronto on the map, but without him there would definetly still be a team in Toronto. We have one of the biggest fan bases in the league, whether it be with Vince or without.


The problem is you rap fans are treating the man like he shot the prime minister, he never said anything bad about the country and till this day says he loves the fans and the country. Do I think he deserves to be booed, maybe but I also thinks he deserves to be better being the best player Canada has ever had, maybe ever will have


----------



## VCFSO2000

vigilante said:


> He did put Toronto on the map, but without him there would definetly still be a team in Toronto. We have one of the biggest fan bases in the league, whether it be with Vince or without.


After two dissapointing seasons...16-66 in one of them btw,rocky ownership,a disgruntled star in stoudamire,boos at the last home game of a season?

I THINK NOT


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good game guys.
The Raptors had a solid 1st half, but the Nets came out in the 2nd half with a mission. 
They really took control of the game by outrebounding the Raptors, and taking advantage of their turnovers.

Good win.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vincanity15311 said:


> tru dat...i visited toronto and the fans there are dedicated....even that one indian guy wit the turban...HE's one of the best fans in all of basketball


That fanbase was created by VC...give Carter to Vancouver and T.O is out of the league zand VAN is popular


----------



## Turkish Delight

VCFSO2000 said:


> That fanbase was created by VC...give Carter to Vancouver and T.O is out of the league zand VAN is popular


Umm no?
The Raptors always had a pretty high attendance record.
With or without Carter.

The Raptors have a higher attendance this season without Carter, than the Nets do with him.
Can you explain that?


----------



## HB

Puhhlease anyone who says Vince isnt the main reason why basketball is thriving in Canada, must be high on something. Lets just go back to that draft and imagine it was Antawn Jamison playing for the raps. You tell me his impact would have been as Vince. Vince at one point was arguably the most popular basketball player in the world, talk less Canada


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*


----------



## arcade_rida

No howboy you are understamating the Toronto Fan base. Cater put us on the map no doubt.. I mean we were so big because VC. I mean Toronto Raptors would still be in the league without VC..Maybe not as well known? I guess so but trust me people would still be coming to the games.


----------



## arcade_rida

And that is a great comment about Turkish Delight... How come the Raptors have a higher Attendance without Carter then the NEts do with? You get the drift


----------



## HB

Well here's another question for ya, how come Vince gets so much votes in the allstar game even when he is playing lacklustre


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

gotta admit, thats a damn good game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*


----------



## VCFSO2000

Turkish Delight said:


> Umm no?
> The Raptors always had a pretty high attendance record.
> With or without Carter.
> 
> The Raptors have a higher attendance this season without Carter, than the Nets do with him.
> Can you explain that?


Screw attendance stats...Vince gave them the thirst for basketball to a point where when VC was there and they were losing...attendance was still there.

So what about attendance? VC gave them a love for basketball and if it was already there,he escalated it to the point that it is today.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

LOL.

How did Eric and Aaron Williams do?

What about Zo?

LOL.


----------



## Red Rocket

Guys, if your gonna start with that ****, think if Carter didnt come to the raptors, who did they have in their system, that wanted his own team, his name would be T-Mac, their is a chance he could have stayed in T.O, if Carter never showed up, but who cares. Vc brought me into basketball, and he is still my favorite player, but its no sense in talkin about if Vc was a Grizzly, or if he wasnt a rap, whats done is done! let it be!.. We got Chris Bosh, and dont tell me Nenad Kristic, has his potential, cause thats just ridiculous... Raps will be fine in the future. Im hoping the nets get into the playoffs so i can see Carter do somthing, not for bumping philly higher in the draft, even tho that would be a bonus. Anyways, Peace. Good Luck with the playoff push. :clap:


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

No one knew that Vince was going to return to his old self when he got traded. No one did. It's hard to get anything good for for a player who averaged 15.9 ppg, and the NJ offer was the best we could get. People are also forgetting we did EVERYTHING in our power to make Carter happy. We signed Jerome Williams to a huge contract, we aquired Jalen Rose, and Donyell Marshall because he wanted to become contenders just for him, we also aquired Antonio Davis signed him to a huge contract. Hell we also threw all the money he wanted to him. Fact was those where all excuses to get traded out of Toronto.

From a Raps fan stand point this really hurts. Carter was my idol, he made me a basketball fan, he's the one who inspired me to start playing basketball(I'm only 14), and I'll always thank him for that, but when ever I see his in a Nets jersey it will always remind me of the times when he was a Raptor, and regardless of what other Raptors fans say I want him to have a long sucessful career where ever Vinsanity goes. This is one Raps fan who wishes Carter the best of luck in the future, and hopes one day he retires as one of the greatest to ever play the game.


----------



## crimsonice

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Chris Bosh #4 said:


> No one knew that Vince was going to return to his old self when he got traded. No one did.


Actually.. I did...  and I think a bunch of other people here as well.


----------



## arcade_rida

Hbwoy said:


> Well here's another question for ya, how come Vince gets so much votes in the allstar game even when he is playing lacklustre


VC? because everyone loves to see him do his thing and start doing amazing dunks. VC is one of the most talented players in the league both of us know that


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

Regardless of what people say now, a player tanking his way to mediocre performance can't get much in terms of trade value. A player tanking his way to mediocre performance also isn't of much use to the team he's on. So how are the Raptors significantly worse off for making the trade? This isn't trading Shaq...this is trading an asset of very little value to his old team.

It's basically good fortune for the Nets, not stupidity on the part of the Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Turkish Delight said:


> Umm no?
> The Raptors always had a pretty high attendance record.
> With or without Carter.
> 
> The Raptors have a higher attendance this season without Carter, than the Nets do with him.
> Can you explain that?


CAA is located in a horrible location. But by no means were the Nets a lock for the playoffs and attendance was higher this year, then both years we made it to the finals, and last year. Take into account that Carter only played 2/3 of the year here...

If there wasn't a problem with CAA, they won't talk about moving.

-Petey


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

I can't believe people are praising Vince so soon. He basically tanked for a team that maxed him out and did basically everything he asked for. Yeah great job Vince just screw the fans who payer you're salary, took their kids to see you, bought you're jersey, you're the man.

I'm glad for the Nets and it's good VC is back as it's good for the league to have a player of his calibre play well but no way I'll make fun of Toronto. They got held hostage by a low class move


----------



## BG7

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



crimsonice said:


> Actually.. I did...  and I think a bunch of other people here as well.


I also did, which can be noted on the Bulls board with my countless threads about wanting us to trade for him.


----------



## trick

ballocks said:


> i don't like or dislike vince, i just kinda don't really have much of an opinion on the man right now. but the fact is that i don't understand the superficial fans who believe that: 1) he "put basketball on the map in toronto"; 2) he's worthy of a ticket for simply being "vince carter".
> 
> for the first point, i just don't agree. i think basketball was exploding in toronto in the early 90's, with or without vince carter, and there were just quite a few people who were waiting for someone like vc to come around in order to just say something like that. the fact of matter is, in my world, basketball was already popular, more than just "popular" in fact, and the fan base was behind the raptors with or without vince. i guess i understand the players like jalen who feel that vince should be recognized for his "contribution to the city" but: 1) i don't think he was going out of his way to do anything for which he'd deserve extra credit (do you deserve credit for the colour of your hair?); 2) i don't think our '98 draft was the sole reason for our success to follow.
> 
> it was never just about vince carter. but i'm sure he already knows that. it's the cheap, one-dimensional fans who need a lesson in reality (imo).
> 
> now, the second point is where most of my emotion lies. i think i heard juzt sick say something like "if vince were stilll around, next year's exhibition game in winnipeg would be sold out in minutes". is that true? that puts a knot in my stomach. honestly, after watching this team's games over the past 3 years, i don't know how anyone could feel like vince is a human highlight reel in his own right anymore. i mean, he's not. the vince carter brand is more than healthy, no question, but i don't think (personally) it's justified by his performance. i mean, if he's still selling out buildings on the road, i would imagine the fans going home somewhat disappointed. i simply can't understand the fans who feel that he justifies those expectations of himself.
> 
> he's just playing basketball, he's not setting world records every night. he really isn't doing anything special (imo). he won the dunk contest 5 years ago- 5 years ago! he doesn't do it every night.
> 
> anyway, that's all i think i have to say on this subject right now. i don't know if i want the crowd to boo more than cheer or vice versa, i really don't know if i care either way. i think this season has been over for some time already, and the new jersey game just doesn't interest me any more than the new york game did last night, for example.
> 
> i'm sure there are gonna be tabloid headlines all over the place, though, but that's just the status quo in this city. really, this vince game means nothing (imo). i don't care what happens, how he plays or how the crowd affects his game. people can satisfy their insecurities as they see fit on friday, i'm sure there have been many fans awaiting this game since dec 7, but if those are the same fans who buy tickets to see "vince carter" alone and not necessarily "vince carter's *team*", i wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> it was never about just vince carter. never. i don't know why there aren't more people who feel that way.
> 
> peace


dot


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



sloth said:


> I also did, which can be noted on the Bulls board with my countless threads about wanting us to trade for him.


Lol..me to.

Anyway the problem is not that you traded him, it is that you waited until his stock was at its lowest before doing it and then got nothing back. You would have been better off suspending him.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> Regardless of what people say now, a player tanking his way to mediocre performance can't get much in terms of trade value. A player tanking his way to mediocre performance also isn't of much use to the team he's on. So how are the Raptors significantly worse off for making the trade? This isn't trading Shaq...this is trading an asset of very little value to his old team.
> 
> It's basically good fortune for the Nets, not stupidity on the part of the Raptors.


good post:yes:


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Chris Bosh #4 said:


> No one knew that Vince was going to return to his old self when he got traded. No one did.


I did, go back and dig up my posts from around the time of the trade.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> So how are the Raptors significantly worse off for making the trade?


They are worse off because they traded a superstar for pure scrubs. It's pretty simple.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Toronto is the fourth largest market in the league.

It also has significant economies of scale because of their relationship with the Toronto Maple Leafs. And if the going gets tough, trust me, MLSE will force fans to buy Raps tickets in order to get season tickets to the Leafs.


----------



## Petey

JuniorNoboa said:


> Toronto is the fourth largest market in the league.
> 
> It also has significant economies of scale because of their relationship with the Toronto Maple Leafs. And if the going gets tough, trust me, MLSE will force fans to buy Raps tickets in order to get season tickets to the Leafs.


Hockey is back?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> That fanbase was created by VC...give Carter to Vancouver and T.O is out of the league zand VAN is popular


Frank Lawrence agrees...

"New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank said if Carter had played in Vancouver they'd still have a team."

Link 

-Petey


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> They are worse off because they traded a superstar for pure scrubs. It's pretty simple.


the Raptors Vince this season is just an average player,so they r not worse off trading a average player for a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Petey said:


> Hockey is back?
> 
> -Petey


Irrelevant. My point was just if extreme situation occurred (a last fail safe) that probably is not even necessary.

Basketball has been successful here pre-Vince, and has only grown since then. It will be safe for the foreseeable future given that we still have a solid fan base, and we are dealing with a large market to draw fans from (and large corporate $$$ - are you going to make a comment about the value of our dollar now? It seems like the easy smart *** comment when you have no valid argument). 

In the long-term if all goes wrong, hockey will be back. Hockey in Toronto will be very strong again in 5 years, no matter what the top hockey league is then. Unless you think hockey will still be on strike in five years.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



kisstherim said:


> the Raptors Vince this season is just an average player,so they r not worse off trading a average player for a bunch of scrubs.


Exactly. He wasn't a star on the Raptors, and would never produce at that level for the Raptors again, so he was basically an average player at the time


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Petey said:


> Frank Lawrence agrees...
> 
> "New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank said if Carter had played in Vancouver they'd still have a team."
> 
> Link
> 
> -Petey


So what......

What credentials does Frank have for his comment to have any value?

Toronto is 3 times as big as Vancouver with much more corporate dollars, plus a relationship with another major sports franchise. We have a large population of recent immigrants in the past generation who will not necessarily have hockey in their blood.


----------



## Petey

JuniorNoboa said:


> Irrelevant. My point was just if extreme situation occurred (a last fail safe) that probably is not even necessary.
> 
> Basketball has been successful here pre-Vince, and has only grown since then. It will be safe for the foreseeable future given that we still have a solid fan base, and we are dealing with a large market to draw fans from (and large corporate $$$ - are you going to make a comment about the value of our dollar now? It seems like the easy smart *** comment when you have no valid argument).
> 
> In the long-term if all goes wrong, hockey will be back. Hockey in Toronto will be very strong again in 5 years, no matter what the top hockey league is then. Unless you think hockey will still be on strike in five years.


Actually was curious cause I know someone whom works for the Islander and Dragons (arena football) and get free tickets which I sell to someone whom lives in my building.

-Petey


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

It was a huge steal for the nets though.


----------



## trick

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what......
> 
> What credentials does Frank have for his comment to have any value?
> 
> Toronto is 3 times as big as Vancouver with much more corporate dollars, plus a relationship with another major sports franchise. We have a large population of recent immigrants in the past generation who will not necessarily have hockey in their blood.


oh c'mon JN, everyone knows VC was the same 'highlight reel' player from the 98-01 days and we canadians only see basketball as pure dunks and swifty fade-away shots...[/sarcasm]

it's actually kinda insulting that some americans think all canadians, whom are perceived to be in engulfed too much in hockey and can't connect with the game of basketball at all, need players like vince carter for basketball in canada to survive.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Vince Is just da Man !!! I would like to reach 50 Points but 39 its really really really COOL !!! This Board will look really great these DAYS... with so many Nets avatars.. I would like to see a few Guys With Vince Avatar 

I just came from watch the Game....


And Vince Play great he can handle the pressure
Kidd with a great game... 15-8-12
Veal with a great game...
Mo. P have a lot of problems defending Vince... He was out for fouls
The Raps miss Donyell But the Nets are missing RJ
Chris Bosh should take more shots... He dont have a good game Specially v.s. the weak Nets frontcourt
Vince with 39pts 9Reb 4assist 3St only 1 TO Great Game !!!
The Raps fans were cool some hostil atmosphere (sp?) But Nothing Violent
Pape Sow receive more minutes than Bonner.... Why ???

*The Nets Game Thread have more posts Than the Raptors...* :clap:


----------



## Petey

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what......
> 
> What credentials does Frank have for his comment to have any value?
> 
> Toronto is 3 times as big as Vancouver with much more corporate dollars, plus a relationship with another major sports franchise. We have a large population of recent immigrants in the past generation who will not necessarily have hockey in their blood.


He just sat on their bench as a coach watching the impact of players that were Grizzles and players who played against the Grizzles... such as Carter, Kobe, T-Mac. 

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

And the Cavs Loss. So I think if we make the Playoffs Will be with LeBron Spot


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

I think it was obvious he was tanking on purpose, and faking injuries alot to get out of Toronto. I wasn't 100% sure, but was pretty sure he'd show the half man/half amazing again in a new town. Kinda wrong to do what he did, but I still love Vinsanity.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Petey said:


> He just sat on their bench as a coach watching the impact of players that were Grizzles and players who played against the Grizzles... such as Carter, Kobe, T-Mac.
> 
> -Petey


Makes Perfect sense....


----------



## VCFSO2000

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



kisstherim said:


> the Raptors Vince this season is just an average player,so they r not worse off trading a average player for a bunch of scrubs.


Sure if you trade an average player for 3 who don't play at all...would say it's a pretty bad trade


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> Regardless of what people say now, a player tanking his way to mediocre performance can't get much in terms of trade value. A player tanking his way to mediocre performance also isn't of much use to the team he's on. So how are the Raptors significantly worse off for making the trade? This isn't trading Shaq...this is trading an asset of very little value to his old team.
> 
> It's basically good fortune for the Nets, not stupidity on the part of the Raptors.


People tend to forget that it wasn't only Vince's fault that he wasn't playing up to his full potential early in the season...the Raps were simply not running any plays for him and they were giving him average minutes. Say what you want about Vince not performing early in the season, but its the Raptors fault just as much, if not more than it is Vince's. Sorry if the truth hurts, but its hard to see the forrest from the tree's...


----------



## HB

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

Vince on raps, playing 30mins a game, no plays being run for him, basically just another team player. How the heck is he supposed to get his points, if the offense isnt being run through him. The raps deserve as much blame as Vince does


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

In other news, the Raptors have won 32 games so far this season. Last year they won 33.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Hbwoy said:


> Vince on raps, playing 30mins a game, no plays being run for him, basically just another team player. How the heck is he supposed to get his points, if the offense isnt being run through him.


Bull. That's totally untrue. Did you watch the first twenty games of the Raptors season down there? I did.

It doesn't make sense, anyways. Why would they pull him if they weren't running plays for him? You can't get angry with a guy who isn't doing what he isn't supposed to do.

A play would be run to set him up and he'd pass the ball away, refuse to drive, or jack up garbage. Over and over. And he played terrible defense. His minutes were down because he was getting yanked for blowing plays and watching on defense, not because we suddenly forgot how to use him.

You'll believe what you want to believe--I'm just concerned that somebody might think you know what you're talking about and trust your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> They are worse off because they traded a superstar for pure scrubs. It's pretty simple.


Evidently you didn't read my post. He *wasn't* a superstar for the Raptors...not because of injury or anything that the Raptors mis-evaluated but because Carter was purposely playing poorly.

So they didn't trade a superstar. They traded a mediocre player.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



speedythief said:


> Bull. That's totally untrue. Did you watch the first twenty games of the Raptors season down there? I did.
> 
> It doesn't make sense, anyways. Why would they pull him if they weren't running plays for him? You can't get angry with a guy who isn't doing what he isn't supposed to do.
> 
> A play would be run to set him up and he'd pass the ball away, refuse to drive, or jack up garbage. Over and over. And he played terrible defense. His minutes were down because he was getting yanked for blowing plays and watching on defense, not because we suddenly forgot how to use him.
> 
> You'll believe what you want to believe--I'm just concerned that somebody might think you know what you're talking about and trust your opinion on the matter.


Yes, I did watch the first 20 games (actually have most of them on DVD too).

I think Sam and Rob knew Vince was going somewhere else anyway so they cut his minutes and drew up plays that didn't involve him. Fans interpreted it as Vince tanking when in actuality the team was tanking him. I don't know how you can call bull on that when it was so plainly obvious. Rafer admitted he wasn't trying to find Vince on offense. Even other players from other teams were saying they weren't running plays for Vince. I'll do a google search for it, I'm pretty sure it was someone on the Knicks who said it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

The Raptors not running plays for Vince this season is complete and utter bull****. Nothing was different then previous years. He averaged 15 field goal attempts per game, nothing spectacular, but the most on our team, and pretty significant for 30 minutes a game. 

The fact is that when he got the ball, he was extremely passive and gave it up to his teammates, or just made half-assed attempts to score. 

Why did he play 30 minutes a game? Because he was actually a liability on the floor. Why have a player that is putting no effort out, ESPECIALLY on the defensive end, when you can have Mo-Pete come in and give you 110%. 

If Vince actually tried hard, then he would have been playing 40 minutes a game. But he didn't, so he got benched, which he deserved.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> People tend to forget that it wasn't only Vince's fault that he wasn't playing up to his full potential early in the season...the Raps were simply not running any plays for him and they were giving him average minutes.


How do you "run plays" for a player who's purposely tanking?

"Okay, Vince, you half-heartedly go around the pick after Bosh sets the high screen. Now, when Bosh flashes to the hoop and takes your defender with him, you shoot wildly. We're not looking for you to try hard, just get some ugly thing up there. Bosh will rebound and put it back in, if all goes well. Now, if your defender does _not_ follow Bosh, feel free to chuck it anyway _or_ make a half-assed effort to attack the hoop. Again, not looking for you to try hard, but if you lose the ball, try to lose it near Bosh. He might be able to grab it and score. Okay, team on three."

There's a fundamental problem with running the offense through a guy who doesn't care and doesn't try. Blaming the Raptors for not doing that is several levels of absurd.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> How do you "run plays" for a player who's purposely tanking?
> 
> "Okay, Vince, you half-heartedly go around the pick after Bosh sets the high screen. Now, when Bosh flashes to the hoop and takes your defender with him, you shoot wildly. We're not looking for you to try hard, just get some ugly thing up there. Bosh will rebound and put it back in, if all goes well. Now, if your defender does _not_ follow Bosh, feel free to chuck it anyway _or_ make a half-assed effort to attack the hoop. Again, not looking for you to try hard, but if you lose the ball, try to lose it near Bosh. He might be able to grab it and score. Okay, team on three."
> 
> There's a fundamental problem with running the offense through a guy who doesn't care and doesn't try. Blaming the Raptors for not doing that is several levels of absurd.


The converse to that is how is a player suppose to get involved in the offense when no plays are set up to involve him? There's a fundamental problem with a player flowing in the offense when the team no longer cares about you because they know you're going to be gone soon.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The converse to that is how is a player suppose to get involved in the offense when no plays are set up to involve him?


Vince quit on the Raptors before the Raptors quit on Vince. As soon as Carter shut it down, the Raptors did what they had to: Run the team through players who are actually _trying_.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> Vince quit on the Raptors before the Raptors quit on Vince. As soon as Carter shut it down, the Raptors did what they had to: Run the team through players who are actually _trying_.


Vince quit on the Raptors when he realized he wasn't going to have any input on the team that was suppose to be designed around him. Much in the same way that the organization treated T-mac before he left.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



crimsonice said:


> Actually.. I did...  and I think a bunch of other people here as well.


yeah, i think there's a thread around here somewhere...


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

I blame the raptors for not finding a way to keep Tracy McGrady, but he probably left on his own. If the Raptors had VC and TMAC, they could have made it to the finals in 2001. I also do not see why the raptors drafted Araujo over Iguodala even at the time, even if they had VC and Jalen Rose. They could have even taken somebody with more potential like Jefferson, Biedrins, or Swift. 

Still, the Raptors got two first rounders. Are any of them at even in the lottery? As much as VC was not trying or playing well, the raptors were still a playmaker away from gettign back into the playoffs that they could have gotten in this draft. It could be Paul, Williams, or even Felton or McCants.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes, I did watch the first 20 games (actually have most of them on DVD too).
> 
> I think Sam and Rob knew Vince was going somewhere else anyway so they cut his minutes and drew up plays that didn't involve him. Fans interpreted it as Vince tanking when in actuality the team was tanking him. I don't know how you can call bull on that when it was so plainly obvious. Rafer admitted he wasn't trying to find Vince on offense. Even other players from other teams were saying they weren't running plays for Vince. I'll do a google search for it, I'm pretty sure it was someone on the Knicks who said it.


Marbury said it. He said that they weren't involving Vince enough, or something along those lines. And the NBA's best point guard knows what it takes to get somebody else involved in the offense.

As for the Rafer comment, I don't remember hearing or reading it. Sounds kind of crazy that the point guard on a team would say he wasn't looking to pass to the primary option. If you have a link for that one I'd like to read it for myself.

I think it was a situation where Vince would get plays run for him to an extent. If he wasn't working, the team would naturally shy away from him, which was what he desired. But they didn't tip-off thinking "give Mo Pete as many shots as Vince". That's crazy.

Whatever Vince was willing to work for he got. He always touched the ball on offense. He just wasn't performing.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



f22egl said:


> I blame the raptors for not finding a way to keep Tracy McGrady, but he probably left on his own. If the Raptors had VC and TMAC, they could have made it to the finals in 2001. I also do not see why the raptors drafted Araujo over Iguodala even at the time, even if they had VC and Jalen Rose. They could have even taken somebody with more potential like Jefferson, Biedrins, or Swift.
> 
> Still, the Raptors got two first rounders. Are any of them at even in the lottery? As much as VC was not trying or playing well, the raptors were still a playmaker away from gettign back into the playoffs that they could have gotten in this draft. It could be Paul, Williams, or even Felton or McCants.


Actually, if Vince had been giving his all with the Raptors they would have likely lost their draft pick, as it is only top 16 protected I believe. Were they that good with Vince playing his best? I guess we'll never know.


----------



## rapsfan4life

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Pioneer10 said:


> I can't believe people are praising Vince so soon. He basically tanked for a team that maxed him out and did basically everything he asked for. Yeah great job Vince just screw the fans who payer you're salary, took their kids to see you, bought you're jersey, you're the man.
> 
> I'm glad for the Nets and it's good VC is back as it's good for the league to have a player of his calibre play well but no way I'll make fun of Toronto. They got held hostage by a low class move



Great post man!!! :clap:


----------



## arcade_rida

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince quit on the Raptors when he realized he wasn't going to have any input on the team that was suppose to be designed around him. Much in the same way that the organization treated T-mac before he left.


If we listened to VC we wouldn't have had Bosh man. He wanted to trade that 4th pick to Seattle for VladRad and I think Murray. Now tell me would you have done that for Bosh? Thats what the Raptors were going to do just to please VC so they could get some instant help. Trust me man if we listened to VC and his mom then we would have given everyone max contracts. I love VC and think he is gonna be a great player on the Nets, but we wouldn't have had Bosh if we did everything he said.


----------



## persian pride

That was the best quarter i ever saw by any player. Carter played bad in 1st, good in 2nd and great in 3rd. He was carrying the team, as he ususally does in a very hostile enviornment. After this win i am sure that we will win out.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> Evidently you didn't read my post. He *wasn't* a superstar for the Raptors...not because of injury or anything that the Raptors mis-evaluated but because Carter was purposely playing poorly.
> 
> So they didn't trade a superstar. They traded a mediocre player.


Evidently you didn't read my post. Maybe he was tanking or slacking for a short while, but he *WAS* amd *IS* a superstar, and other teams, and knowledgeable fans, such as myself, knew that. The Raptors were trading him to play on another team, not to play on the Raptors.


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

Do you guys think that Jamison and McGrady would have played well together if the Raptors kept him instead of Carter?


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Evidently you didn't read my post. Maybe he was tanking or slacking for a short while, but he *WAS* amd *IS* a superstar, and other teams, and knowledgeable fans, such as myself, knew that.


Don't be absurd; the Raptors management know a lot more about basketball and Carter than you. It doesn't matter what his talent is, it matters what the Raptors can get out of him.

If they hadn't made the trade, they'd currently have a pouting, mediocre player. So the Raptors didn't lose anything of value in the trade. They lost value when Carter decided to kill his superstar value for them.



> The Raptors were trading him to play on another team, not to play on the Raptors.


And I'm sure they turned down offers of Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett for Carter. What they got shows what the market was for a tanking Vince Carter. Their choice was to take such a deal or keep a mediocre player (which is what Carter was on the Raptors).

They didn't have, and turn down, the option of keeping a superstar (because Carter was no longer that on the Raptors, by his choice) or of getting great value in return (because no one was offering that).

The Raptors would have been stupid to keep a mediocre Carter at Carter's huge salary.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



Minstrel said:


> Don't be absurd; the Raptors management know a lot more about basketball and Carter than you. It doesn't matter what his talent is, it matters what the Raptors can get out of him.
> 
> If they hadn't made the trade, they'd currently have a pouting, mediocre player. So the Raptors didn't lose anything of value in the trade. They lost value when Carter decided to kill his superstar value for them.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure they turned down offers of Tim Duncan or Kevin Garnett for Carter. What they got shows what the market was for a tanking Vince Carter. Their choice was to take such a deal or keep a mediocre player (which is what Carter was on the Raptors).
> 
> They didn't have, and turn down, the option of keeping a superstar (because Carter was no longer that on the Raptors, by his choice) or of getting great value in return (because no one was offering that).
> 
> The Raptors would have been stupid to keep a mediocre Carter at Carter's huge salary.



They jumped the gun too soon. And in any case, keeping a mediocre Carter (with the possibility that he would have woken up one day) would have been better than what they got.


----------



## madman

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> The fans in T.O. were booing him all night and he dropped 39 points on their head. I love it!
> I still say that that trade goes down as one of the worst ever!
> Raptors fans can keep trying to convince themselves otherwise, but the fact is that they (the raptors) should have done everything in their power to make VC happy and keep him in Toronto.


damn it, i guess giving him max money, bringing in the players that he wanted, and basicly doing anything that he said wasnt good enough to keep him happy... stupid us


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> People tend to forget that it wasn't only Vince's fault that he wasn't playing up to his full potential early in the season...the Raps were simply not running any plays for him and they were giving him average minutes. Say what you want about Vince not performing early in the season, but its the Raptors fault just as much, if not more than it is Vince's. Sorry if the truth hurts, but its hard to see the forrest from the tree's...


Your right. I tend to forget that when a player half asses it on the floor, that he should get more minutes.

Thanks for the tip - I'll remember it next time. Thanks again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes, I did watch the first 20 games (actually have most of them on DVD too).
> 
> I think Sam and Rob knew Vince was going somewhere else anyway so they cut his minutes and drew up plays that didn't involve him. Fans interpreted it as Vince tanking when in actuality the team was tanking him. I don't know how you can call bull on that when it was so plainly obvious. Rafer admitted he wasn't trying to find Vince on offense. Even other players from other teams were saying they weren't running plays for Vince. I'll do a google search for it, I'm pretty sure it was someone on the Knicks who said it.


I cant beleive someone actually just wrote this stuff up, and think they proved a point. 

I am sure the Raptors were trying to deflate his trade value. Great logic again.

Rafer, admitted he was not trying to find Vince. When?

And Tim Thomas, a fellow half assed player, made the comment about Vince. So your going to let something said by Tim Thomas of all people prove your point. Once again, gold on your part.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



arcade_rida said:


> If we listened to VC we wouldn't have had Bosh man. He wanted to trade that 4th pick to Seattle for VladRad and I think Murray. Now tell me would you have done that for Bosh? Thats what the Raptors were going to do just to please VC so they could get some instant help. Trust me man if we listened to VC and his mom then we would have given everyone max contracts. I love VC and think he is gonna be a great player on the Nets, but we wouldn't have had Bosh if we did everything he said.


Actually, that doesn't sound like a bad trade for the Raptors team at the time. They were looking to capitolize on their near eastern finals appearance the season before, adding that to the line-up would have definately put them back there, or close to it, given a happy Vince instead of a trading block Vince.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Your right. I tend to forget that when a player half asses it on the floor, that he should get more minutes.
> 
> Thanks for the tip - I'll remember it next time. Thanks again.


Reading comprehension > you.



JuniorNoboa said:


> I cant beleive someone actually just wrote this stuff up, and think they proved a point.
> 
> I am sure the Raptors were trying to deflate his trade value. Great logic again.
> 
> Rafer, admitted he was not trying to find Vince. When?
> 
> And Tim Thomas, a fellow half assed player, made the comment about Vince. So your going to let something said by Tim Thomas of all people prove your point. Once again, gold on your part.


Logic is an attribute that the Raptors organization has never held in high regard. Why is Peddie still around? Firing Glen Grunwald after he put together a team that was 2 points shy of the Easter Conf. Finals and was nominated as general manager of the year in '01. Not involving your franchise player in crucial decision making regarding whats best for the team. Trading said player for peanuts and a small coke. Buying out a $10 mil. contract. I guess when you have a market so huge though, you have a large margin for error and have a consistently crappy team and still draw in huge funds (ie: Cubs).

Regardless of who said that quote, it doesn't take away from its truth...and you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it up your ***


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Vince torches the Raptors for 39!*

To make things work w/ Vince, the Raptors needed to acquire someone who could make Vince #2 (a very tall order, admittedly). He's just not of the appropriate temperment to be THE leader. He's one hell of a wingman for the right leader, though. He needs someone to take the heat off of him, and to push him to keep his edge. He's not perfect, but in the right situation (and w/ JKidd is THE right situation), he's damn good.


----------

